# More Controversy at WTS



## M_Scott (Jun 10, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to put this, move at your discretion.

The Aquila Report - What Did the OT Writers Know? Another Controversy Erupts at WTS

I will admit this is a bit over my head but I'm sure I don't agree with Enns, and I do feel this is an issue, unlike Clair Davis. Why I believe this bothers me as much as it does is the disunity on important matters of supposed reformed folk, our educators. It also follows on the heels of a recent Dividing Line podcast James White had with Michael Brown regarding his new book on homosexuality. The book is not what's important, rather what I believe Michael or James mentioned about future scholarship and the revisions that might overcome our Hebrew and Greek dictionaries we've come to rely on.

For those with the requisite edumication on this issue @ WTS, if you have a moment, would you add your insight please  - problem,,, not a problem,,, christotelic,,, historical-grammatical,,,

Thanks


----------

